# Comment accéder à un salon de chat sur aim



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

Je me suis créé un compte aim pour pouvoir utiliser ichat (par curiosité).

de ce fait, je n'ai aucun contact sur aim (normal).

je vais sur le site d'aim, et je vois qu'on peut accéder à des salons de discussions.

le problème c'est que je ne peux accéder à ces salons.
en effet, j'ai cette erreur :
"Erreur interne iChat
NSInvalidArgumentException:
*** -NCSFDictionnary setObject:forkey: :attempt to insert nil value"

apparement il y aurait un problème avec ichat.
la version d'ichat est la 3.1.5

j'utilise ams aussi en mm temp...
je ne pense que celà puisse perturber ichat... nan ?

comment je peux faire pour accéder à ces salons et enfin pouvoir tester ichat?

d'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## chounim (22 Juillet 2006)

j'ai tout bien avec Amsn et iChat en meme..c'est la meme version que toi...et ca marche..mais j'ai des contact, j'suis pas all&#233; sur des salons...


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout bien avec Amsn et iChat en meme..c'est la meme version que toi...et ca marche..mais j'ai des contact, j'suis pas allé sur des salons...



peux tu  tester : aller sur un salon ? (si possible)
celà me confirmerait si j'ai un problème applicatif sur mon mbp..

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de faire le test avec iChat 3.1.5 et le salon "Tiger", cela fonctionne très bien chez moi.


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire le test avec iChat 3.1.5 et le salon "Tiger", cela fonctionne tr&#232;s bien chez moi.





comment as tu fait pour trouver des salons pour mac ?

ps: j'ai essay&#233; et &#231;a fonctionne effectivement....
 mais o&#249; trouver une liste des salons ?


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

C'est moi aussi ! Je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait aller sur des salons ! :rose:


----------

